# Neue Masche ?



## Anonymous (24 Oktober 2004)

Letzte Woche trudelten im Briefkasten 3 Mahnungen ein .

2 Mal diese über 462 € und 2 Tage Später über 84€

Das Komische ist , *beide Rechnungsnummern sind absolut gleich !! *
Die Erste aus dem Jahre 2000 und die zweite von 2004
Ebenfalls die Kostenstellennummern auf den Überweisungsträgern.

Der Auftraggeber ist meinem Neffen absolut unbekannt !
Auch hat dieser von besagten Auftraggeber noch nie eine 
Rechnung oder Mahnung erhalten.
Ferner war mein Neffe zu diesem Zeitpunkt im Jahre 2000
noch 14 Jahre alt und es wurde niemals von den Erziehungsberechtigten
eine einverständniserklärung abgegeben .

Hat schon jemand auch solche Schreiben erhalten ?


----------



## johinos (24 Oktober 2004)

*Neue Masche?*

Hat sich erledigt.


----------



## Anonymous (24 Oktober 2004)

h**p://www.systeminkasso.net/

die HRB-NUmmer dürfte Quatsch sein, es gibt sie zumindest nicht


----------



## Reducal (24 Oktober 2004)

Die Handelsregisternummer 88320, gemäß Rechnung, ist ordnungsgemäß für die System Inkasso GmbH in München eingetragen.

Genau mit dieser Inkassofirma hatte ich schon einmal das Vergnügen - damals ging es um Telefonate zu einem Erotikdienst. Die Abrechung erfolgte per Rückruf an eine im Telefonbuch registrierte Nummer. Blos der Anrufer war damals der Sohn, der lediglich Papas Anschluss verwendete und am Ende alles leugnete - Papa wusste natürlich von nichts.


----------



## Anonymous (24 Oktober 2004)

[email protected], da war ich mit der HRB etwas vorschnell... Die Firma gibt's (und da sie um die Ecke ist, hab ich's auch gerade nachgekuckt). Asche auf mein Haupt!


----------



## Anonymous (24 Oktober 2004)

Also ich möchte den Gast bitten, sich an die aufgeführte Firma evanzo (aka avanzo, levanzo) zu wenden. Die sollen mal sagen, für was sie Geld wollen. Für einen hostingauftrag? Oder für eine Suchmaschinenoptimierung (topsubmit)? Oder für was denn eigentlich? 
Ob's gleich eine "neue Masche" ist, kann man im Moment doch noch nicht sagen, auch wenn das alles etwas seltsam klingt.

Hier ein paar Infos:
w*w.evanzo.de ist die offizielle homepage

probier aber auch mal Google mit den Suchbegriffen "evanzo" und "eintragservice".

Ich war heute bei dem Inkassounternehmen, ein Klingelschild existiert, aber kein Briefkasten


----------



## Anonymous (24 Oktober 2004)

@reducal: Die http://handelsregister.sueddeutsche.de ist halt doch nicht das Handelsregister selbst 



			
				http://handelsregister.sueddeutsche.de schrieb:
			
		

> Suchergebnisse
> Sie suchten nach folgenden Merkmalen
> Registernummer: HRB 88320
> Es wurden keine Einträge zu Ihren Suchkriterien gefunden.


----------



## Anonymous (24 Oktober 2004)

Das noch:
h**p://www.vatm.de/content/profil/assoziierte/system_inkasso.htm

und auf dem Briefkasten steht "score control" --> 
h**p://www.score-control.net/

Insofern also alles nachvollziehbar. Jetzt ist der "Gast" dran


----------



## Anonymous (24 Oktober 2004)

Das isdt es ja eben , es stand in Keinster Weise kontakt
mit einer evanzo etc . besagter Neffe hatte damals 
noch nicht einmal einen Online Zugang . 

Hier handelt es sich scheinbar um eine billigst verschickte 
Inkasso Mahnung ohne keinerlei Vorgeschichte .
Und ersehbaren Grund für welche angebliche Leistung .
Bei Telefonanrufen immer nur AB dran.

Auch fehlt das angebliche Ratenzahlungsantwortblatt ,
lediglich ein Überweisungsträger liegt dabei ,
Dieser hat wie auch beim Ersten Brief die absolut gleiche
Buchungsnummer , obwohl es ein anderer Betrag ist .
Jede Überweisung wäre ja dann ein Schuldeinverständnis .


----------



## Reducal (24 Oktober 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Die http://handelsregister.sueddeutsche.de ist halt doch nicht das Handelsregister selbst


Das ist halt der feine Unterschied - wer ko de ko!

Im hier vorliegenden Fall würde ich die Gemeinschaft hier eher ersuchen Zurückhaltung zu üben - das ist ein zivilrechtlicher Fall, bei dem der Betroffene schon selbst zusehen muss, wo er bleibt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Oktober 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :bigcry:  Hat er's mir aber wieder gegeben... Und Recht hat er auch noch. So'n Mist...

Jepp, trotzdem würde ich mir zu raten erlauben, sich an die Firma zu wenden, komisch sieht die Rechnung ja schon aus... (weiteres wäre unzulässige Ferndiagnosenspekulation)

[*IRONIEMODUS AN*]
Er sollte sich jedenfalls vielleicht evtl. doch nicht an den Tipp halten, den die ARD heute zur besten Sendezeit unters Volk brachte: "Dubiose Rechnungen einfach zerreißen". [Ironie aus]


----------



## Reducal (24 Oktober 2004)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> :bigcry:  Hat er's mir aber wieder gegeben... Und Recht hat er auch noch. So'n Mist...


 :vlol:


----------



## Anonymous (25 Oktober 2004)

UPdate: Nach X-Maligen Versuchen Telefonkontakt

Die Erste Rechnung ist nun ( nach dem Motto man kanns mal versuchen)
ein EDV Irtum    0  462 Euronen gespart.

Zuerst natürlich , sie wissen doch nicht wo ihr Sohn überall rumsurft 
Auch hätte der der 14 Jährige dann betrug begannen .
Wie , wird nicht geprüft von diesem Anbieter ob der Auftrafggeber
überhaupt volljährig ist ?  Keinerlei Mitverschulden ?

Zumindest wird jetzt vom besagten Inkassoauftraggeber die 
Rechnung und Unterlagen angefordert und mir zugesendet.
Auch interessant ist , daß anhand der IP-Nummer mein Neffe
herrausgefunden wurde . 

Nur komisch über meinen Zugang garantiert nicht 
und über den anderen Zugang wäre mein Schwager ermittelt worden 

Schon komisch , wie Rechnungen angeblich schriftlich als auch
als PDF Dateien in DE versand werden . ( Nur an Wär hat diese bekommen ? )

Mal abwarten


----------



## User Nr 2528 (27 Oktober 2004)

da kommt nix bei raus. Irgendwann werden sie, wenn überhaupt, antworten, daß alles nur ein Versehen war.


----------

